# France - Water quality recently?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not long back from gallivanting around France for a few weeks. Before we went I checked the fresh water tank and all appeared fine but I flushed it through anyway and refilled from our own tap and hose which I know is ok.

On returning back home I checked the tank and it was full of what looked like little flakey 'bits' in the water  
We only filled/topped up about 5 times while away and always from service points on aires.

Drained and flushed through again on RTU, had another few nights away and its been fine since. :? 



Pete


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

May have been dandruff that has come out of the aires.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> May have been dandruff that has come out of the aires.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry Pete for hijacking what is a serous thread but pusser made me laugh :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

It may be what they call over here 'Calcaire' - Limescale. Here in the Southwest you can see it if you pour a glass of water from the tap. Messes up the kettle as well even though we use a water filter jug. When we are in the van we use bottled water for drinking but the tank water for everything else. It won't do you any harm it just doesn't look nice.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'll go for the limescale too. We have the same problem at home and in the van .

Be aware that it also clogs up your water heater /boiler. Truma recommend flushing it with white vinegar - see the manual. If you google MHF there is a post somewhere that details the procedure.

G

See here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-682781.html


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am also in a hardwater area, and have to de-scale kettles and washing machines, irons and stuff like that.

How often is it suggested that you de-scale the MH


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> How often is it suggested that you de-scale the MH


Truma recommend annually or twice yearly if you use hard water often. If your kettle scales up and you get white deposits on your stainless steel sink then this indicates you are using hard water.

See also:

HERE

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, Limescale sounds about right, never thought of that.

I shall bung some vinegar through the sytem next time it's drained.



...and to Pusser, couldn't have been from an aire as they are usually 'head & shoulders' above the rest :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks, Limescale sounds about right, never thought of that.
> 
> I shall bung some vinegar through the sytem next time it's drained.
> 
> ...


  

Apparently good for their autoroots :roll:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Could be aluminium floc used in the water treatment process for settling out suspended solids. Happens here sometimes.

Graham


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> ...and to Pusser, couldn't have been from an aire as they are usually 'head & shoulders' above the rest :lol: Pete


 :lol: :lol:



pusser said:


> Apparently good for their autoroots


 :lol: :lol:

Thanks guys, I like to start my day with a laugh  

MHS...Rob


----------

